# pregnant with no PP AF? stunned. no, it can't be. can it?



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I feel like such a dope. Hi, I am sort of a smart lady (well, I used to like to think so sometimes, for fun). Here are some things I know:

--YES! You can get pregnant before you have a PP AF. (My nursling is a little over 16 months old)
--YES! You can get pregnant if you have frequent UNPROTECTED sex.
--YES! You can get pregnant while nursing.

Could I be pregnant? I feel kinda pregnant and I have one positive and one negative (but subsequent) pee test.

Has any of you gotten pregnant without a PPAF? I also invite you to laugh at me. I know I am.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL!!! I got pregnant with no PP AF and was EBF when DD was 6 months old!!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My sister did- got pregnant with no PPAF and NOT nursing.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

which brand was the + and which was the -, and why haven't you gone out to buy 5 more? get first responses, pee on them and let us know!!!


----------



## MeredithMommy (Oct 24, 2004)

get thee to a dollar tree for more tests!!!

But I think congratulations are already in order


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Oh, dear! You ladies are so nice! Yes, I am going to get more tests today. Actually, to be perfectly honest, I haven't peed yet b/c I am planning to save the first morning urine for the test!

I did have what I consider "my" defining symptoms -- strong pulsing in the abdomen, and quite a bit of pain last night. Plus, lots of peeing and feeling weird. I will post probably this afternoon. I am leading my first LLL meeting this morning!

Thanks for your kind support. To be honest, though, I still don't believe it. If it is true, it will be unbelievable.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

wellll..... ????


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I got pg twice with no pp af. So yea its really possible lol.

Go poas we are all dying here.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

BTDT.

His name is "Bubby".









Liz


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Tonight I was hanging out with a friend who conceived her daughter 2mo PP from her (nursing) son.

It took her awhile to figure it out - mostly because she had quite a few BFNs and no BFPs.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep- Jacen and Jensen are 52weeks apart (there's 52weeks in a year!) and I never got my period(always did with the other kids)


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

My friend got pregnant at 5 months PP, no AF, and she was nursing.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

At 16 mo PP? Totally possible!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My mom was still nursing me and had no AF yet and she got pg with my sister when I was 3 months old, so we are 12 months and 9 days apart. Totally possible.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Totally possible indeed! I got pregnant when DD2 was 7 months -- no AF yet and exclusively breastfeeding.


----------

